# Thanx Roland



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2002)

Roland went down to see Vlad with me this week. Now Vlad has the week off because his wife just had a baby but we still went to keep working.

Some great crazy knife work we got to do. 2 men with knives attacking you while you're unarmed. Fun. Then we took it to the ground. 2 unarmed men attacking an armed man.

One thing I enjoyed was the lack of use of pre-arranged techniques. The flow was spontanious.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Some great crazy knife work we got to do. 2 men with knives attacking you while you're unarmed. *



Give us an idea of how you were directed to respond!


----------



## Jay Bell (Aug 30, 2002)

"Don't die"


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *"Don't die"  *



I see you've been there.

Ha ha ha!

Anyway, that was about it. Accept that you will get cut but move naturally using the concepts talked about. In fact at one point I was moving ok then it seemed like all the heavens came into alignment and I looked down and saw a disarm that Renegade :erg: once taught me to I did it and it flowed so nicely that the knife shot out of the attacker's hand and stabbed the guy beside him trying to attack me.

If I had been looking for that disarm I never would have seen it.


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *"Don't die"  *




Hmmm, I got the same answer from my instructor  :rofl: 



:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 31, 2002)

There is only _"die"_ and _"don't die"_. There is no inbetween.

Except if you're dating my ex-girlfriend. Then it's a slow lingering death that never quite comes but you're not really living either.

But I'm not bitter...
:iws:


----------



## Roland (Sep 2, 2002)

..is how the instructor was explaining it to us.
Martin Wheeler pretty much said the same thing while working with him this past weekend too.

Gou, you are welcome, but it was totally my pleasure.


----------

